# Neutering



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

I'm planning to have Roshi neuter next month. What do I need to prepare for it? (i.e. day off work?)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I wanted to be with Kodi for the first couple of days, both to make sure he didn't bother his stitches and because it takes them a while to get over the anesthesia. You'll probably want to "mother" him a bit the first day too. But I would think, after that, that his day care "mom" could give him the TLC he needs. He probably won't be able to rough house with other dogs at day care for a week or so, and I seem to remember no stairs for the same length of time. Kodi took about 3 days to feel himself again, but I know that some pups bounce back, and act like nothing ever happened by the next morning. From what we've heard about Roshi... I'm betting he'll be one of those!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Some people have reported success with an infant's onesie instead of using an Elizabethan Collar or "cone of shame." 

There is an inflatable cone available, but whatever you choose to use, be sure that the puppy cannot reach the stitches with his mouth or tongue.

Some dogs do not bother their stitches at all, and some won't leave them alone. When I fed Buster or gave him water, I took off the cone so he could eat and drink. I also took it off so we could go for a walk more easily. 

The rest of the time - including in his crate at night - the cone was on.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

The day after neutering, Tucker acted like nothing happened. He didn't bother his stitches at all. The hardest part was keeping him quiet for 10 days. After about 5 or 6 days we gave up. We've been blessed with a very great little boy in so many ways. Hoping Roshi has a easy time also.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

I'm glad you posted this question, Cassie. Rollie's getting his done next month too. (I think we're on the same schedule!) I was curious as to whether folks noticed any behavioral changes post-surgery. I know neutering is supposed to help with hyperactivity and spraying etc., but I wasn't sure if those changes are just observed in older dogs neutered later on or of if there will be changes in a young pup too.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

From what I read on other sites, seems like only hormonal driven behavior will change (i.e. marking, maybe humping, etc.). 

I did notice that Roshi started a nightly roam lately. Every night, he just likes to roam around the room.


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

Does anyone have any thoughts on or experience with using laser when neutering? Are there any benefits? I've heard it might be more beneficial when spaying but the benefits aren't as great with neutering.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I recently had a girl spayed with the lazer- she recovered SO quickly I was amazed!! (like 3 days!) Then I had a boy neutered with lazer about a month ago and he was very slow to recover, his incision took at least 10 days to fully close and heal.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Rita Nelson said:


> The day after neutering, Tucker acted like nothing happened. He didn't bother his stitches at all. The hardest part was keeping him quiet for 10 days. After about 5 or 6 days we gave up. We've been blessed with a very great little boy in so many ways. Hoping Roshi has a easy time also.


Kodi needed a little more time to get on his feet, but he, like Tucker, completely left his incision alone. They didn't even send him home from the hospital with a cone. Once he DID feel better, like Tucker, the hard part was keeping him down.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jessegirl said:


> I'm glad you posted this question, Cassie. Rollie's getting his done next month too. (I think we're on the same schedule!) I was curious as to whether folks noticed any behavioral changes post-surgery. I know neutering is supposed to help with hyperactivity and spraying etc., but I wasn't sure if those changes are just observed in older dogs neutered later on or of if there will be changes in a young pup too.


Well, Kodi never sprayed and he wasn't hyperactive, so I didn't notice any changes there. But he HAD started trying to hump people's legs on a regular basis. We discouraged that (strongly), but he still kept trying. The humping stopped IMMEDIATELY when he was neutered. I know that's not true for all dogs though. I know there are lots of people here with neutered males AND spayed females who still regularly hump.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

jessegirl said:


> I'm glad you posted this question, Cassie. Rollie's getting his done next month too. (I think we're on the same schedule!) I was curious as to whether folks noticed any behavioral changes post-surgery. I know neutering is supposed to help with hyperactivity and spraying etc., but I wasn't sure if those changes are just observed in older dogs neutered later on or of if there will be changes in a young pup too.


I asked Dr. Dunbar about this once. Here's his letter.

Hi there David

Good to hear from you. Yes, I do get a few email questions from time to time (about 20 a day).

Neutering male dogs DOES change their behavior to some extent. They are likely to roam less (if given free range) and urinate less, yet still urine mark and still use the same urination posture. Thus, scent marking is not resolved, but the frequency (hence volume of urine) is much less.�

However, castration has no effect on dog-human aggression, does not make male dogs less aggressive to other dogs, alter their rank in the hierarchy, or appear to change their personality much. BUT castrated male dogs no longer smell like intact males and so this dramatically changes the behavior of other male dogs.�Castrated male dogs smell more like anoestrous females.�Other male dogs react towards castrated males as if they are females �and so, other male dogs harass or threaten them less and hence, the behavior of the castrated male eventually changes (feeling less threatened). Castrated male dogs are involved in fewer fights with other males and their aggressiveness is reduced, not directly by castration, but indirectly by the altered behavior of other males.

BTW: I may be on the Today Show on Friday. Whooo Hoo!

Hope this helps

ultra mega woofs to you
ian
http://dogstardaily.com


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cool Dave! About dog stuff?


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

What time will you be on the Today Show? Will you be bringing any dogs?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Susan0406 said:


> What time will you be on the Today Show? Will you be bringing any dogs?


Ian was on The Today Show. But this is an old email from him. LOL


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Lots of good replies here. Our vet thinks the laser neuter is nothing but a marketing tool and has no advantages for the male. He stated that what you bank on is the skill of the surgeon. Keeper recovered quickly and had some swelling only on the day after. He never bothered his stitches. This was done a month ago and we'll wait another few weeks before having another dog in the house to see whether he will/will not 'mark'. The only time he marked previously was when another dog was brought into the house.
Our vet says this habit almost always disappears since the dog is not getting the 'signal' any longer. He had never exhibited any other unwanted male behavior thankfully. 

We'll see!

Keeper's Mom


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

I wouldn't say Eli's behavior changed. He maybe got a little quieter but that comes with age too. He continues to squat to potty. He was never an alpha and continues to shy from aggressive and/or large dogs. He continue sto hump his pillow occassionally but he normally does this at night as stress relief, however, he no longer gets "excited".

I used a onesie but I've seen others use boys underwear worn backwards. I think those may be more comfortable to remove when taking them to potty. Good luck!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Didn't notice much change with Augie after his neuter either. He was older, too, at 17 months. He was not a humper or marker, didn't lift his leg to potty and still doesn't. We used a onesie for Augie, which worked well as he really wanted to go after the stitches, but Ellie mentioned the boys' underwear worn backward that others have used, and I think that sounds like a great idea, less area covered so less matting possibilities. They all seem to react differently to the surgery. Augie had his procedure late morning and when I went to pick him up around 5 p.m., he was roaming the vet's office looking for more of the treats they had given him. His procedure was a little more involved than a straight neuter as he had an undescended testicle. The hardest thing was to keep him from jumping and keep his activity level low for a few days.


----------

